# 10 Flies that you must have



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Im doing a little research and would like ya'lls opinion. If you had 6-10 flies that should be in everyones fly box for the Texas Coast what would they be? 

What Color and size? I know that this is pretty wide ranging and that different conditions and locations apply. Just wanting to see what most people use.

Thanks

D


----------



## FishTTU (Feb 20, 2009)

personal favorite: pink/white clouser sizes 2-6. Haven't tried it too much on the TX coast but worked well in FL.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Where will you be doing most of your fishing? location, water depth, wading or from a boat, what size line, target species?

For most bay / wading applications, I will carry: 
Clouser minnows, size 8 - 2, Chartreuse / White, Tan and white, green / yellow and solid white. 
Dupre Spoonfiles in gold, copper and red 
Seaducers, size 4-2, in all white, red/white, red/yellow, pink / white and nat. grizzley
VIP Poppers in Red / White, All white, all orange and red / yellow
Bend backs, both weighted and not, size 6-2, Tan, white, black, Pink hot butt and chartreuse hot butt
Lefty's Deceiver, Size 2-1/O, in Green / White, Firetiger, All white, red / white and red / yellow
Casey's Soldier Fly in chartreuse, rootbeer / orange, tan and all white. 
Gartside Gurglers / Sliders in all white, tan, white / chartreuse, red / white, orange / rootbeer.

I won't carry all of these flies or colors all the time, but this is the basic make up of my box. Some other differences might be weight of particular flies, increased sizes (in case I might head out to the surf) or basic dressing of the fly. You might want a fly that is dressed a little sparse for certain conditions or a heavier dressed fly to make it more weedless. 

Another good source of information is to look for a fly fishing club in your local area. In Houston, there is the Texas Flyfishers and we meet the last Tuesday of each month. In Conroe it's the Montgomery County Flyfishers, San Antonio - The Alamo Flyfishers, Corpus Christ - Laguna Madre Flyfishers and several others scattered all across the state. These organizations are a great source of information and help. Look them up and make one of their meetings. 

Tight lines, 
Chris


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I carry basically the same assortment. I am researching for a friend of mine that has a company that ties flies. He is wanting to know what Tx anglers would like to see in a packaged assortment. A lot of folks will by individual flies but some buy an assortment to try them out. I will go into more details as I am allowed to, right now he is wanting to see what anglers want. He will tailor it to the region, and will also do custom orders. He is a great guy and wants to make sure that some of the proceeds go to charitable organizations, socially responsible. Im not getting paid by him just helping out a friend.

Thanks for your imput it is much appreciated.

D


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Clouser Minnows, Seaducers, Borski Bonefish Sliders, Small Poppers, Chernobyl Crab, Redfish Toad, Kwan fly


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

In my box the flies are size 2-6 and *all* are *WEEDLESS*
1: poppers- yellow size4
2: bend backs- gray/white, yellow/white, orange/yellow, brown/yellow. 
3: clousers- same colors plus dark green/yellow
4: decievers- same colors
5: crazy charlies -lite colors size6
6: crabs- tan, darkgreen size2


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I second the WEEDLESS comment. It's critical in most of the areas I fish.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Ep Mullet
Ep shad
Bonefish Critter with rattle
clouser
Shrimp
crab pattern
gummy minnow


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

For offshore you would be well served with clousers in all white and chartreuse and white, and some 1" long poppers for cobes. Clousers are great for kings, snapper, mahi, just about anything. If I had to go offshore with just one fly, it would be a chart/white clouser.

THE JAMMER


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

If it aint Chart & White it aint right! He is focusing more on a flats assortment...for now. Once the demand is there for offshore he will produce some. I suggested bigger flys for the North East Market for Stripers, Blues etc.

I agree, if Im stuck with one fly it would probably be a Chart and White Clouser.

Thanks for the input.

D


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

IF I had one fly to fish at all times in all shallow water it would be........

CRACK !!!!!!!!!


----------

